# I got published!!!!!!!!!!



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Wow! I am still in shock. I got a new copy of a magazine I advertise in and as I was looking for the ad, I came across one of my cakes!!! It seems a photographer had submitted it. The only bummer is that it was not my design. It was a copy of a Colette Peters. Not complaining- it will look great on the resume.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations! Your really on your way......!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Congrats!!! It's always fun to chance upon an article or pic you didn't know was going to published. It's like bonus time. I've discovered that alot of print wants articles submitted instead of paying writers so I keep "market pic" and several articles in the can to plug in. Having pictures of your work is so important....when asked you can just hand/mail them a pic....also recipes. I volunteer any and everywhere to submit local recipes...newsletters, paper, mags,website...I pulled several from last year's market to go into a Gardener's Mag.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

That's so great! Congratulations!
Which magazine?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:bounce: 

That's great!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Congratulations Anna!! Which is the magazine?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Congrats!!!!!

spOOns


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Anna,
congrats!! doesn't something like that give you some inside energies? Now you better get your help situation fixed, it's fixin to break loose. I


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Way to go! Your work is exquisite. It's time for a broader audience to know that. Congratulations, Anna, and I wish you more success to come.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for letting me share my excitement. The magazine is a local bridal magazine called Weddings in Cleveland.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Anna W. This must be a truly exciting time for you!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Anna!









Could you please post the picture? I would love to see your cake.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Isa- I am terribly handicapped when it comes to computers and can't post a thing. It was not my design, anyway, but a duplicate of Colette Peter's Tiffany Gift Box cake. It's the gold and silver one on the front of her book. My website should be up in a couple of months (?) and then I will send everyone there to check out my original designs.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

congrats! Sorry if im a little late but CONGRATS TO YOU! 

Jodi


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Another belated congrats.


----------

